# Vorschlag @buffed-Team: Zusatz bei den Berufslisten



## Praedicatio (19. Juli 2007)

Liebes buffed Team,

im Bereich Berufe hätte ich ein Vorschlag oder eine Bitte.
Als langjähriger Alchimist, habe ich die Angewohnheit, mir die Rezeptenliste auszudrucken um zu sehen, welche mir noch fehlen oder Notizen zu machen, wo ich sie herbekomme. Da es bei WoW ja kein Stillstand gibt, kommen so immer mal neue Rezepte dazu die eingepflegt oder gefunden werden. Welche das sind, kann man aber nur herrausfinden, in dem man mühsam die Liste durchgeht und vergleicht.

Wäre es nicht möglich, ein Datum der letzten Aktualisierung einzupflegen oder die Anzhal der zurzeit in der Liste stehenden Rezepte anzuzeigen? So könnte man direkt sehen, ob man noch auf dem aktuellen Stand ist oder ob wieder welche dazugekommen sind.

Das gleiche denke ich gilt auch für die anderen Berufe.


----------



## Tirkari (19. Juli 2007)

Ja, find ich auch ne prima Idee!

Oder evtl auch so einen Kasten wie auf der Startseite "BLASC: Neue Gegenstände" bei den Berufsseiten jeweils nur mit den neusten Rezepten einzubauen.  
Sofern das ohne allzugroßen Aufwand möglich ist, natürlich nur - da ich mich mit Datenbanken nicht auskenne, weiß ich nicht, ob das überhaupt möglich wäre oder wenn wie kompliziert das wäre.


----------



## Praedicatio (26. Juli 2007)

Jetzt habe ich schon extra im Titel @buffed-team eingetragen, mit der Hoffung ein Kommentar oder eine Antwort auf meine Frage/Vorschlag zu bekommen, aber leider nüscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fil² (26. Juli 2007)

/sign :!:
top wäre auch mir eine sehr große hilfe


----------



## yanu23 (4. August 2007)

Wirklich eine gute Idee und nicht schwer zu realisieren - da sie eine Tabelle haben Neuste Gegenstände müssen sie das Datum ja sowieso eintragen. Nun bei den Rezept Listen noch eine Spalte Datum rein und eine Sortier-Funktion. Macel, Benny oder wer alles noch programmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre schön wenn ihr das schnell machen könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (4. August 2007)

/sign


----------



## B3N (4. August 2007)

Vorschlag gelesen und vermerkt, leider steckt hinter dem ganzen ein etwas komplexeres Script, ganz so einfach mal schnell ein Datum reinpacken ist leider nicht drin (schade eigentlich *g*), aber wir werden sehen was sich machen lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venrouk (6. August 2007)

Ja genau sowas in der Art suche ich auch schon die ganze Zeit, damit ich endlich sehen kann ob ich alle Rezepte usw für den momentanen Skill besitze oder ob es irgendwo da draussen noch das ein oder andere verschollen gegangen ist.

Einfach eine, nach Skill geordnete, Liste aller Rezepte machen und dann mit grünen Häkchen diese Markieren die man bereits besitzt, durch Blasc geht das dann Automatisch. So hat man immer eine Aktuelle übersicht, denke das dürfte doch garnicht so schwer sein für den Anfang, oder?


----------



## Cijia (6. August 2007)

Praedicatio schrieb:


> Liebes buffed Team,
> 
> im Bereich Berufe hätte ich ein Vorschlag oder eine Bitte.
> Als langjähriger Alchimist, habe ich die Angewohnheit, mir die Rezeptenliste auszudrucken um zu sehen, welche mir noch fehlen oder Notizen zu machen, wo ich sie herbekomme. Da es bei WoW ja kein Stillstand gibt, kommen so immer mal neue Rezepte dazu die eingepflegt oder gefunden werden. Welche das sind, kann man aber nur herrausfinden, in dem man mühsam die Liste durchgeht und vergleicht.
> ...


SuFu?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...ehlende+Rezepte


----------



## SonGokuKid (6. August 2007)

Cijia schrieb:


> SuFu?
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...ehlende+Rezepte



He, er hat nen Vorschlag gemacht. Das andere Thema kann man wohl voll vergessen, weil der Vorschlag nich gelesen wurde. 
Also vergiss es mit deiner SuFu.

Wenigstens ein Voschlag und kein Spam wie bei dir mit (SuFu?)


----------



## Praedicatio (11. Dezember 2007)

Push !!!!

Liest das denn keiner vom viel beschäftigten buffed-Team?

Ihr bräuchtet doch nur die Anzahl der aufgelisteten Rezepte, Pläne, Muster etc. einzufügen, das denke ich wird man doch neben buffed-cast, -show, und Zeitschrift noch hinbekommen. Es wäre für die User wirklich eine sehr große Hilfe. Ergo, großer Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2007)

Praedicatio schrieb:


> Push !!!!
> 
> Liest das denn keiner vom viel beschäftigten buffed-Team?



Arbeitet B3N nicht mehr bei uns? *g*


----------



## Praedicatio (13. Dezember 2007)

omg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (15. Dezember 2007)

Hab Regnor bereits ne PM geschickt mit der Frage, ob man dann nicht auch zusätzlich noch eine Rezeptausgabe für Foren mit reinpacken könnte ^^


----------



## Praedicatio (21. Januar 2008)

/push

Ich bleibe hartnäckig.
Und nur durch Zufall gesehen, das ein Rezept dazu gekommen ist, weil es ganz oben stand.

Es würde doch schon reichen, wenn Ihr die Anzahl der aktuell aufgelisteten Rezepte oben oder unten hinzufügen würdet.


----------



## xxScoutxx (24. Januar 2008)

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig darauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Idealerweise ein Abgleich oder eine Liste im eigenen Profil, die mir anzeigt, welche Rezepte meinem Crafter noch fehlen.


----------



## x3n0n (24. Januar 2008)

Praedicatio schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Ich bleibe hartnäckig.
> Und nur durch Zufall gesehen, das ein Rezept dazu gekommen ist, weil es ganz oben stand.
> ...


Extra für dich nochmal =)


B3N schrieb:


> Vorschlag gelesen und vermerkt, leider steckt hinter dem ganzen ein etwas komplexeres Script, ganz so einfach mal schnell ein Datum reinpacken ist leider nicht drin (schade eigentlich *g*), aber wir werden sehen was sich machen lässt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich glaube nur weil du zu faul bist, solltest du nicht andere zu Arbeit antreiben die bestimmt 5 mal so viel ist wie zwei Listen abzugleichen...


----------



## Praedicatio (26. Februar 2008)

Ungeachtet dem Post von x3n0n, den ich persönlich für etwas bescheiden halte, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.

Und wieder hätte alleine nur die Anzahl der angezeigten Rezepte genügt, um zu erfahren, das wieder Eines dazu gekommen ist.

Diese Tage habe ich endlich nach mörderlanger Spielzeit mein Kochskill auf 375 gebracht und treibe nun alle zu erlangenden Kochrezepte ein.
Liste schön ausgedruckt und die, die ich bereits gelernt habe markiert. 2 Tage später schaue ich wieder in die buffed Liste und stelle per Zufall fest, dass im 325 Skillbereich ein Rezept dazugekommen ist, wie gesagt, durch Zufall. Würde die Anzahl oben oder unten stehen, wüsste man sofort bescheid und könnte die Tabelle mit der Ausgedruckten vergleichen.

Es geht also nicht um Faulheit, lieber x3n0n, Vergleichen liegt durchaus in meinen Bemühungen, nur müsste man so nicht blind und desöfteren die Listen vergleichen sondern erst dann, wenn sich die Anzahl erhöht hat, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------

